# Cyp- hybs, bad pics of a nice collection



## Lycaste53 (Mar 9, 2012)

Today I visited Munich Orchid Market and there was a very special exhibition corner, in the darkest part of the entrance. Without any additional light.
The pics are really less than ´quite sufficien´ but: 
Botanical Garden Munich has a nearly complete collection of Cyp. species and primary- hybs, which is situated at a place outside the Garden and which is off-limits for visitors. Sometimes, the plants are shown at exhibitions. Today i have seen some hybrids of this collection, and I would like to share these pics with you, take it a an impression. The pics are bad, but I have the names:
































Cyp.Birgit-Pastell von Lycaste1 auf Flickr


----------



## Lycaste53 (Mar 9, 2012)

Best regards from Munich, Gina


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 9, 2012)

wow!
thank you!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 9, 2012)

WOW! is right!!!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 10, 2012)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 10, 2012)

Wonderful!!!!!! Thank you for sharing!!!!


----------



## monocotman (Mar 10, 2012)

Gina,
lovely photos and so many in flower!
They are far in advance of mine. 
Do you think that they were they 'forced' into early growth for this exhibition?
David


----------



## Lycaste53 (Mar 10, 2012)

Yes, I asked this question too, they have been preparated in a Greenhouse for the Date of the exhibition.


----------



## Marc (Mar 10, 2012)

Nice pictures and nice cyps, only a few of those in my backyard would make me happy.



Lycaste53 said:


> Yes, I asked this question too, they have been preparated in a Greenhouse for the Date of the exhibition.



I wonder if this will negatively affect the plants in some way.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. Looks like you've had a good month for slippers!


----------



## Hakone (Mar 11, 2012)

Marc said:


> Nice pictures and nice cyps, only a few of those in my backyard would make me happy.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if this will negatively affect the plants in some way.



hybrid cyps are very easy to care .


----------



## Berthold (Mar 11, 2012)

Marc said:


> I wonder if this will negatively affect the plants in some way.



no, the only problem is that plants are running out of normal annual cycle. That can become serious problem when You set the plants in the garden some time later.


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 11, 2012)

Great collection!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dido (Mar 11, 2012)

Nice pics thanks for sharing them with us. 

Hakone not all Hybrids are easy. But easy to kill.


----------



## Hakone (Mar 11, 2012)

Dido said:


> Nice pics thanks for sharing them with us.
> 
> Hakone not all Hybrids are easy. But easy to kill.



Which hybrid is not easy to grow.


----------



## Dido (Mar 11, 2012)

all Acaule hybrids, the fargesii hybrids and much more.


----------



## Hakone (Mar 11, 2012)

use false substrate


----------



## Dido (Mar 11, 2012)

if you think 

but to buy chinese plants which are collected in the wild, then put them in a soil and show pics how they grow without keeping them over a year dont mean that you have found the key. 

But I know you are better then all of us and all other are stupid and I am happy to be stupid. 

And I know you never looses plants.


----------



## Hakone (Mar 11, 2012)

Dido said:


> if you think
> 
> but to buy chinese plants which are collected in the wild, then put them in a soil and show pics how they grow without keeping them over a year dont mean that you have found the key.
> 
> ...



Your Argument is a statement or an assumption .


----------



## Berthold (Mar 11, 2012)

Hakone said:


> hybrid cyps are very easy to care .



Hakone we are all proud of You and Your know how in cultivating Cypripedium


----------



## Dido (Mar 11, 2012)

Hakone said:


> Your Argument is a statement or an assumption .



Whatever you think Dr. Hakone.


----------



## Hakone (Mar 11, 2012)

Berthold said:


> Hakone we are all proud of You and Your know how in cultivating Cypripedium



Sir Dr. Berthold,

you are looking a partner for your tango


----------

